# shallow drive or mud motors



## caver101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Who are all of the manufacturers of mud motors or shallow drive motors?

pro drive (my favorite so far, but also very expensive)
muddy buddy
bog hog (also has build it yourself kits)
beaver tail
scavenger 
Utah Marsh Motors (great deal on a 25hp long tail)

Anybody else?

I am looking for a surface drive mud type motor for a 1648 boat. Just trying to price motors and want to make sure I have a complete list of manufacturers to choose from.

What about DIY mud motors? Anybody ever built one in the 20-25hp range??


----------



## ben2go (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a small one that you could up size the componets to handle a 20 to 25 HP motor.

https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/thai-longtail-mudmotor-6hp-lifan-honda-26281.html
https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/weed-eater-engine-conversion-1681-37.html


----------



## rick50 (Oct 6, 2009)

More Mud Motors

Go Devil

Gator Tail


----------

